# Text biegen in Paint Shop Pro



## bilenus (22. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar habe ich für eine Kamera-Software, unserer Firma, ein Logo erstellt. Jetzt habe ich aber folgendes Problem, ich weiss nicht wie ich den Text dieses Logos biegen kann, da dieses auf eine CD gedruckt werden soll um zu vergleichen in welcher Form es besser aussieht.
Ich habe zur Erstellung des Logos Paintshop Pro 7, von Jasc Software, verwendet. Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn ihr mir helfen könntet mit einer Art kurzen Anleitung, am besten auf englisch, da Paintshop Pro auch auf englisch ist, doch in meiner Not nehm ich auch deutsch an   
Jedoch lässt das Programm zur CD-Gestaltung kein biegen von Bildern sondern nur von normalen, "billigen" Texten zu.
Ich wäre sehr erfreut darüber, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet dieses Problem schnellst möglich zu lösen, vor allem da die CD's am besten schon Montag raus sollen.

Danke im vorraus,
Erik aka bilenus


----------

